# Mobile Generator in Aldi



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Just got back from aldi and next week they are selling a mobile generator for €90/£60, it has a minmum output of 650 watt, max 729 watts, Fuel capacity 4.5 litres. running time 5.8 hours. Picture of a motorhome using one.

Don't know whether this is a good buy or not, as I have not been pricing them.


----------



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

Have u tried connecting ur electrics to ur exercise bike??


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi . I bought one of these in Spain around 3 years ago as a back up to my Solar and main generator (don't ask). They can be a little fenickity at times. But they do the job just fine. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Generator*

Hi

How do you connect generators to the van?

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Generator*



Rapide561 said:


> How do you connect generators to the van?


Same way that you connect to the mains, use your lead, most gennies have a blue 16 amp socket, if not you can buy an adaptor or you could make up a shorter cable just for the genny.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Genny*

Hi

At the price of £60.00 that bit sounds ok.

But 650 - 729 watts - would that suffice? Or just as an emergency thing?

When using a genny, do you use the 12v sockets in the van or the three pin plugs?

Rapide561


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

will it be very loud and upset other campers?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Genny*



Rapide561 said:


> 650 - 729 watts - would that suffice? Or just as an emergency thing?
> When using a genny, do you use the 12v sockets in the van or the three pin plugs?


More than adequate for charging batteries or running a small appliance like a hair dryer, small vacuum cleaner etc.. just check the wattage before using. 
Use either 12 v or 230 v sockets or both


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bertieburstner said:


> will it be very loud and upset other campers?


 It will most likely upset someone if within earshot :roll: I would only use if wild camping or far away from my nearest neighbour.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

You get what you pay for! It's cheap, therefore it'll be 2 stoke, therefore it'll be a lot louder than a 4 stroke. You'll need to add oil to your petrol and the correct amount, too much it'll run rich and smokey, not enough and you stand the chance of it seizing it. Best thing to do is save your hard earned cash and go for a Honda, you can some times pick up a second hand one in loot or similar. I've had the Honda ex650 for 9 years and not had a spot of bother with it.
Good hunting
Pete and Jay


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Genny*



Rapide561 said:


> But 650 - 729 watts - would that suffice? Or just as an emergency thing?
> 
> When using a genny, do you use the 12v sockets in the van or the three pin plugs?
> 
> Rapide561


  Mine is a 900 watt and i used to connect to the shore power and have the TRuecharge 40 running along with a kettle boiling water and the Satellite TV. Sometimes it would trip. But with that lot running what do you expect? :lol:


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

peteandjay said:


> You get what you pay for! It's cheap, therefore it'll be 2 stoke, therefore it'll be a lot louder than a 4 stroke. You'll need to add oil to your petrol and the correct amount, too much it'll run rich and smokey, not enough and you stand the chance of it seizing it. Best thing to do is save your hard earned cash and go for a Honda, you can some times pick up a second hand one in loot or similar. I've had the Honda ex650 for 9 years and not had a spot of bother with it.
> Good hunting
> Pete and Jay


Yes the Honda are good but expensive but there are cheaper(less than half Hondas)coming in from China!! and they are practically identical to the Hondas on Ebuy ,been using one for 2 yrs now no probs and very quiet and light as long as you do not put the kettle on then they can be a bit loud but no more than the Hondas.

Also good spares as broke a socket and the shop sent out a new one F.O.C


----------

